# I have a question about....boobs



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Jesse1973 (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't know how you would bring the subject up but a sports bra could help a bit .They seem to fit a lot tighter and flatten out ample cleavage .


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe...bowling.


----------



## Human Being (Feb 5, 2015)

A short recurve bow as opposed to a longbow.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Maybe post this in the ArcheryTalk Women forum...most likely get the answer you're looking for


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

JimPic said:


> Maybe post this in the ArcheryTalk Women forum...most likely get the answer you're looking for


Oh no, this should be in the "Any and Everything" section. You would receive more more responses than ever imagined. I am also certain those answers would be creative.


----------



## PeterBennett (Mar 29, 2015)

short axle to axle compound


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

yep sports bra + shorter recurve should work ok man. They are just boobs calm down boys lol. Half the population on earth has 'em.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Watch here they will tell ya what's up. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2447845&p=1072696234#post1072696234


----------



## MiniJCW (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe some pictures of her ummm .... form might help with some suggestions.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

jakeemt said:


> yep sports bra + shorter recurve should work ok man. They are just boobs calm down boys lol. Half the population on earth has 'em.


Correction..."More Than Half!" LOL!

Matter fact?...."Far More"....as follows...

I'm all man but I'm also far too old to trouble myself with feeling things like "shame" anymore...Christ is my Savior and is who gave me the wisdom to accept myself the way he made me...but apparently?....my self will and I had a hand in the end result...which saw me weighing 158#s body weight and able to cleanly bench 350#s back in the late '80's....and now?...that huge chest I was once so proud of?...nearly 3 decades latter?...(and coupled with the onset of apparent "Low-T"? LOL!)...and my chest has fallen like the twin towers...end result?...ginormous man boobs...but hey....I earned them! :laugh:

Now....here's the best two suggestions I have for dealing with such...

1. Either an *extremely open stance* or an *extremely closed stance*....choice is yours...and yes...size matters.

2. Bows with ACUTE string angles.

There is a 3rd but I refuse to wear a sports bra. :laugh: 

Now I could feel bad about this?...but I know there's also a bunch of beer swilling puss guts out there that suffer much the same but in a location slightly south of here. :laugh:

and good thing it's Sunday morning...I'll be heading off to church in a little while...hope that helps (both problems) and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

MiniJCW said:


> Maybe some pictures of her ummm .... form might help with some suggestions.


I know you have a serious question, but that is funny.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

JINKSTER said:


> Correction..."More Than Half!" LOL!
> 
> Matter fact?...."Far More"....as follows...
> 
> ...


Jinkster for the win. 

I'm going to find a man bra now.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Fred Bear figured this out some time ago...









:wink:

KPC


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

I have had them interfere with my shooting and I don't even have any.
Just please don't go with the Amazon solution unless absolutely necessary .
Wow its underlined , what an age we live in. I was going for a bit more of a historical perspective .


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

There are chest protectors called a bracer I think that you can buy. I think Lancaster sells them.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Feb 25, 2015)

MiniJCW said:


> Maybe some pictures of her ummm .... form might help with some suggestions.


Yeah, no. I'm thinking asking my niece for pics of her boobs would be a spectacularly bad idea. 
(her husband is great deal larger, and more importantly, faster than I am )


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Chest protector. They are ~$25 on lancaster. I believe Cartel makes one which is very adjustable and fits larger chest sizes.

Also keeping a CLOSED stance and allowing the string to push into the breast works better than going with an open one and pulling it past the nipple. A little contact on the top of the breast MIGHT cause some tuning issues, a hard flick across the front WILL cause pain issues.

I've dealt with beginners on this many times.

-Grant


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2426850&highlight=breast

This was just brought up on the FITA forum. Might be some options in the thread.


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Feb 25, 2015)

Arron said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2426850&highlight=breast
> 
> This was just brought up on the FITA forum. Might be some options in the thread.


Some great suggestions there. Given the explosive growth of archery, there does seem like an opportunity for someone to find a workable solution for this problem.
I will suggest a chest protector, a sports bra, a shorter bow and work with her on a stance that minimizes contact.
If that doesn't work, there's always bowling! :wink:


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q60/TigerSharkman/tumblr_nc6xv71qvj1soet48o1_1280%20chest%20protecter_zpskyax3ven.jpg
i am not sure if this chest protecter is standard or custom, but atleast it might show her what she might need


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think Grantmac has the answer. A sports bra (Under Armor makes a nice one) with a chest protector and a closed stance allows the string to pull into the side of the breast. I shoot a 68 inch ILF bow and have not had a problem but I am also just averaged size.


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Goodness when the string smacks your arm it hurts like a dickens I can't imagine your chest


----------



## MCS (Mar 7, 2006)

We're going to need proof.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

LeftEyeDominant said:


> Yeah, no. I'm thinking asking my niece for pics of her boobs would be a spectacularly bad idea.
> (her husband is great deal larger, and more importantly, faster than I am )


My friend, you left out the part about such a pic being strange, weird, creepy, and disturbing. Her husband would be the least of your worries.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

Jinkster,
They call that "Furniture disease". You know, when your "chest drops into your drawers". 


Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wife (38D) said this is ok, Short axle bow with good string angle. No issue


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a pretty large boobs. How I work around this is I have a pretty close stance. When I draw, I draw in a way that the string goes to the side of my boob. I shoot this way so that string does not end up hurting me.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Short bows are not necessary. Some of the best shooters in the world are women shooting FITA with 66 to 70 inch bows. I would post this over on the FITA Forum. They are the folks that are familiar with all this gear. You are likely to find some recurve shooting women there.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Short bows are not necessary. Some of the best shooters in the world are women shooting FITA with 66 to 70 inch bows. I would post this over on the FITA Forum. They are the folks that are familiar with all this gear. You are likely to find some recurve shooting women there.


Yeah but Hank?...you forgot to mention they are focusing with everything they have AND paying attention...sounds like womans work to me! :laugh:

Man I hate it when you bring up great points!...so now please allow me to bring up a few...


Their anchor point...is under their chin with their nose too the string in front of their face...our anchor point?...is up near our cheekbone with the string drawn back to our ears....two very different form styles imho.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Both my wife and daughter are well endowed and all issues can be corrected with alignment and stance

Both are shooting recurves over 60 inches


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> Their anchor point...is under their chin with their nose too the string in front of their face...our anchor point?...is up near our cheekbone with the string drawn back to our ears....two very different form styles imho.


In my experience with both styles the Oly form is way more likely to cause string contact with the chest.

So if women can shoot Oly with 70" bows (and they do) then there really isn't a need for a short bow for barebow.

-Grant


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> In my experience with both styles the Oly form is way more likely to cause string contact with the chest.
> 
> So if women can shoot Oly with 70" bows (and they do) then there really isn't a need for a short bow for barebow.
> 
> -Grant


Grant...really?...they are drawing too an anchor point that is about 3-4"s shorter than stereotypical traditional form...and her string is...










in front of her nose which is in front of her hat in front of her lips in front of her face...if we saw someone shooting like that at a 3D?....we'd be trying to help coach them into a longer draw...and you know that....and just so we don't say..."Yeah...but that's just one pic of one archer"?....




























every one of them are shooting open stances...fingers in front of their face...we'd call that "Short Drawing" from what I've heard, read and seen.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Jinx, Sandy McCain shoots with Olympic style form using a high second finger anchor. You can make it work. We have a lot of women using longer bows where I shoot. My wife shoots a 66 inch FITA barebow. I will add one more thing. Even though I am skinny, I had a time when I hit my chest due to incorrect posture. I was arching my back rather than shooting with a straight back (weight lifting position). Good posture is not something that you see a lot of traditional archers work on. In the FITA community, I have seen girls that are so flexible that they arch their backs like gymnast. So I will add correct posture to the previously mentioned alignment and stance. That being said, I would still go to the FITA forum and get some expert opinions from folks that actually live with the issue.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 2196763


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> Grant...really?...they are drawing too an anchor point that is about 3-4"s shorter than stereotypical traditional form...


I suppose a person would have to see it in person to realize that isn't the case. I assure you that their draw length is established via alignment, not anchor position on the face.

-Grant


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Jinx, Sandy McCain shoots with Olympic style form using a high second finger anchor. You can make it work. We have a lot of women using longer bows where I shoot. My wife shoots a 66 inch FITA barebow.


Right...I know Hank...we can "Make" a lot of stuff "work"....and in fact we often times do..which makes my point...why do we do that?...why buy ill-fitting equipment and then try to figure out how to build our form around the wrong bow fit?

What good does it serve to shoot a longer, slower bow that due to string/body clearance issues we develop a short draw form style to accommodate that longer, slower, bow?

I myself have concluded that "for me"?...64"s is pretty much the max I'm comfy with...but the string isn't stopping in front of my face...and my string hand fingers are well behind the corner of my mouth...so why would I opt for a 4"-6" longer bow that would dictate I short draw it due to it's far more oblique string angle?

That's the part that escapes me...what doesn't escape me is I'm full well aware that having the string in front of the center of ones face is a very desirable condition when?...

"Using A Sight"

which we don't do either.....so?....I'm


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I find it amusing that a bunch of males feel compelled to argue about this. There are many great women archers. I would go to them for a recommendation.


----------



## Andrewj (Apr 17, 2014)

Come on guy's, there's nothing that cannot be fixed with duct tape.

And some imagination


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

My draw doesn't change but 1/4 inch going from low Oly anchorpoint to high 3 under trad anchor point. Checked it with my clicker. I shoot a 68 inch ILF setup at 28 inches of draw for NFAA trad RC style shooting . The traditional bow is 38 pounds on the fingers shooting 500 spine Easton lightspeed shafts with 110 grain tips. It chromos at 203 FPS. Try it. go to a low oly anchor then start moving up your face. I bet the first thing your index finger touches is the corner of your mouth go up again and it will be your middle finger in the corner of your mouth . There certainly is not a 3-4 inch difference in draw lengths from one anchor to another. Although the draw lengths might look short the form is rock solid and not a compromised form and female draw lengths average around 27 inches. My son's draw shooting Oly style is 30 .5 same as when he shoots non sighted. If you follow the string angle to the actual nocking point of the arrow you can see it is well behind the nose. These are my experiences though, yours may vary.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I find it amusing that a bunch of males feel compelled to argue about this. There are many great women archers. I would go to them for a recommendation.


Dude right!/? Lol whoa! Those is like a bunch of women sitting around asking each other how to correctly fit a jock strap!


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

jakeemt said:


> Dude right!/? Lol whoa! Those is like a bunch of women sitting around asking each other how to correctly fit a jock strap!


You never know, a woman could be trying to gain info to help her nephew. 


I have to say it, and I can't stop myself; If women are discussing jock strap clearance issues for archery purposes......... 

I will just stop the sentence there. I'm certain someone will come along and add a bit more thought to the idea.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

This is why theres the old legend that the amazonian women used to burn their boobs off to better shoot bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

And I thought it hurt when I hit my nose........


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

as I've said before, a women has the advantage of having a anchor point against a breast that a man doesn't have,,,, she has multiple anchor points all at once.

breast, lip, hat.

breast chin lip, nose.

just depends on oly or trad.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 38 triple Ds and over draw by 2 inches and then comes back in to my anchor. Make sure that her hips and shoulders are a lined to the target. She needs to be sure to stand up straight. Keeping form by standing up straight and staying parallel to the target will keep her chest out of the way. I pull through the shot and uses all 27 1/2 inches of my draw and anchor with my finger near my nose and the palm of my hand is in my ear. I shoots a 68 inch recurve and a 70 inch long bow and have never hit my chest. Many of these guys on here have seen me shoot and I do ok. This is Fawn....


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

This is what the olympic female archers are wearing.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/Shooting-Gear/Gloves-Guards-Tabs/Chest-Guards-Protectors.html


----------

